# apricot-walnut stuffed elk roast w/qview



## erain (Nov 3, 2009)

this recipie also from a wild game cookbook i have, here is a nice piece of elk round...


slice it with a knife so you can unroll it, sort of a continuous butterfly about 1 inch thick


make stuffing, 4 slices whole grain bread cut into 1/2 inch cubes,1/2 cup chopped walnuts, heat oven to 350 deg, on a pan spread bread cubes and walnuts, cook 10-12 min til cubes are toasted and walnuts slightly browned. set aside, in a skillet melt 1 Tbl. butter, add 1 med onion diced,and one stalk diced celery. cook until veggies are tender. remove from heat and stir in 1 Tbl. dried parsley flakes, 1 tea. dryed thyme leaves, 1/2 tea. salt, 1/4 tea. CBP, 1/2 cup chopped dried apricots, the bread cubes and walnuts. then stir in 1/2-3/4 cup beef stock(i needed a bit more, almost a cup) stir in the stock just until stuffing is moistened.


close up of the stuffing


spread and pack suffing evenly on roast


roll roast up and tie up, i added loops at about every inch


wrap with bacon


smoked at 250 deg over cherry til 140 internal, foiled and wrapped, into cooler for 45 min rest


here it be, ready for serving. the toasted nuts and the apricots in the stuffing were really good. be doing this one again.




thks for cking my pix!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 3, 2009)

That looks Great...


----------



## okie joe (Nov 3, 2009)

Fantastic Great job as always....


----------



## mulepackin (Nov 3, 2009)

Great looking piece of elk meat. Now if I can just get me one this year......


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 3, 2009)

My god Erain, you have been busy. You know, I only live a couple hours away, I could get up there and sample that, you know, just to make sure it tastes ok LOL. 

I'm quite sure it does, looks great. Job well done. Thank for posting that along with the recipe.


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice looking elk.  Looks very tasty.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meatball (Nov 3, 2009)

beautiful spread, looks delicious!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 3, 2009)

I want to go hunting with you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks fantastic E... I might have to try this with some venison. Thanks!!


----------



## fire it up (Nov 3, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## blue (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow! That is impressive.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 3, 2009)

I've never had elk, but man, you make it look outstanding.  Great prep, picts, everything.







from this guy for sure!


----------



## erain (Nov 3, 2009)

you cookin breakfast right?????


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2009)

I saw this in your other thread and looking forward to the how to pictures. Then yepper you did a great job there Erain and that thing looks so yummy too. I'm sure that you can subsitute beef fo the elk. I keep looking for it in thr freezer but it's still hiding from me. Great job


----------



## alx (Nov 4, 2009)

Speechless....Just inspiring with that homemade meal.


----------



## waysideranch (Nov 4, 2009)

Dang E thats awesome.  Im gonna go ahead and step out there and say that is the best looking smoke i have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Points.


----------



## ronp (Nov 4, 2009)

Awsome Man!!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forktender (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks awesome........DAMN !!!!!


----------

